# IMAF Camp in Columbus, Ohio



## Brian Johns (Sep 1, 2004)

Folks,

On behalf of MAO (Dan McConnell), I am pleased to announce that the first annual Columbus, Ohio IMAF camp will take place on the weekend of April 22, 23, and 24, 2005.  We are understandably excited about this upcoming event and urge those of you in the Midwest to consider putting this on your calendar. As of now, it appears that Masters of Tapi Tapi Ken Smith and Chuck Gauss will teach the camp.

More details and information to follow as things develop.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Member, IMAF Board of Directors
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## ppko (Sep 2, 2004)

WhoopAss said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> On behalf of MAO (Dan McConnell), I am pleased to announce that the first annual Columbus, Ohio IMAF camp will take place on the weekend of April 22, 23, and 24, 2005. We are understandably excited about this upcoming event and urge those of you in the Midwest to consider putting this on your calendar. As of now, it appears that Masters of Tapi Tapi Ken Smith and Chuck Gauss will teach the camp.
> 
> ...


As long as everything falls into place I will be sure to be there


----------



## Seigi (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll be there.

It's my birthday gift to myself.

CAN'T WAIT!!! :whip:


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 2, 2004)

Seigi,

Most excellent !! I'll be looking forward to seeing you there ! Hope to see you around in the next month or so also.

Take care,
Brian




			
				Seigi said:
			
		

> I'll be there.
> 
> It's my birthday gift to myself.
> 
> CAN'T WAIT!!! :whip:


----------

